# Driver side speaker.



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The door speaker or the one in the pillar? Both or just one? Does the rear door speaker drop out as well?

If both front and back door drop out, you're probably dealing with a defective radio.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I doubt anything is loose with the way the speakers hook up but I guess it's possible. It's more likely the wire going into the door is worn and breaking from opening and closing the door, and especially if you have harsh winters. If you wanna check the connection the door panel is very easy to remove, there's a screw behind the inner door handle (pop out the plastic cover) and there's a screw in the little pocket where you can set change and where you actually pull the door shut (lift out the rubber insert) all the rest is push clips so just carefully go around the edges of the door and pull until they pop (and some possibly may break) loose.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When my passenger door did that it was the speaker it's self. Like it would work then somedays just not work at all.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

My '14 LT/RS had this problem as well.. The door chime also didn't work. Speaker replaced, on the driver side door. the static, and all were gone, but the door chime still didn't work. Another speaker. Same thing. Took it to another dealership, was told I'll need a new wiring harness. Had to be ordered. 3 weeks later, that was put in, and all was well.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thread moved to correct forum as the OP has a Gen1 Cruze.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

It the front speaker i just had them installed at Best Buy it is out for good now all others are still working.


----------

